# Spousal Work Opportunity



## luke_l (15 Dec 2011)

*Not a scam....*

Thought I would preface with that.  My wife recently finished training, and is now working for a cell phone company as a contractor through an outside agency as a customer service representative.  She works from home and sets her own hours, with a minimum of 20 hours per week, and is allowed to work up to 60.  Pay depends on performance, but is $11.xx - $16/hour average which when you factor in write-offs (home based employee) and no driving (we got rid of 1 car), it is actually a decent wage.  There is 5 weeks of training which are unpaid (currently, they are quite desperate for people, and the training is free plus they give a $1000 certification bonus).  The only costs to start are a background check ($30), a decent PC (specific requirements are fairly in-depth, but any computer less than a couple years old will work), a _wired_ headset (good one is $130 at Staples, or like $50 for a refurbished one off Ebay), and real high-speed internet (must be wired to your computer and not wireless for security), and a dedicated phone line (no extra features, just a seperate line, no VOIP, etc.. we pay like $9.95 a month added onto our existing services).  The only other thing is that you need to either start your own corporation (not just a business, it needs to be an incorporated entity), or work under an existing one, and they take a cut of your earnings to offset accounting/banking/etc.

Thought I would pass this along, not sure what the guidelines are for "advertising" in here, so I won't post too much specific information, but feel free to PM me, and I will pass along more info.  She just started taking calls recently, and seems to enjoy it so far.  Any downsides of doing customer service on the phone is offset by being in her office at home, and not having to sit in a cubicle somewhere.


----------

